# What do you do for a living? or Fun (boating not allowed)



## tonynoriega (Jun 27, 2014)

OR...for some of you old timers... BESIDES BOATING ... what do you do with your time?

I see wide range of knowledge here and thought it might be interesting to see what you all do with your time.

Me, I work the normal 8-5 doing web development, graphic design, print and web. Been in this field since about 2005 or so.

When I am not working, I also train Brazilian Jiu Jitsu.

I do some carp shooting when I can, and got the fever for hunting about 2 years ago and it has taken ahold of my soul.

My claim to fame... My buddy and I were the centerfolds (photo spread) in the October 2013 Field and Stream magazine.

Yes, it's hot and sexy.

STL Cardinals fan since I can remember... hence the "Cardinal" red stripes on my boat...
Raiders fan second because I cant stand losing...


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jun 27, 2014)

I work in IT for a large callcenter outsourcer. If I'm not working; I'm hunting or fishing or BBQing. Check me out on Facebook at https://www.facebook.com/RiverBottomOutdoors


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 27, 2014)

research lab manager, hunt, ride/race dirtbikes, snowboard.


----------



## overboard (Jun 27, 2014)

Hunt, look for indian relics, reload, try to maintain the property, the vehicles, the boats, lawn mowers, string trimmers, chain saws, and play with my baby; a 66 Impala with a 425 hp 427 in it. Then there's all the other little odds and ends to do around the house. #-o don't know how I ever had time to work. :lol: 
Also learned to set up my oil burner properly; NOT THAT I WANTED TO!!!! Found out that people that are supposed to know how to do this stuff aren't always that competent! 
AND-then there are these forums!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: 
Nap time now, it's tough being retired!


----------



## Jim (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm a manger of security operations for a homeowners insurance company that is based in Boston. I also drive airport shuttles and town cars before I go to my day job in the early AM. Pretty much work 7 days per week.


----------



## 03sp500 (Jun 27, 2014)

GM Service Manger. and restore old Farmall Tractors


----------



## SumDumGuy (Jun 27, 2014)

Field Engineer - Semiconductor Industry.

I am still looking for this thing called "fun." :LOL2:


----------



## KMixson (Jun 27, 2014)

I am the lead mechanic for Charleston International Airport fuel farm and aircraft fuel trucks along with Boeing's fuel farm and aircraft fuel trucks in Charleston.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 27, 2014)

Have worked for the Broward County Sheriff's Office since 1989 going to stay 552 more calendar days then I am out of there :beer: For fun I hunt, fish, kayak, off road, and cook (really like cooking calms me down)


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 27, 2014)

Nascar pit crew for 12 years.


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 27, 2014)

Recently retired after 35 years working in art museums as designer, crew chief, installer, carpenter, inventor and whatever else needed doing. Found real fun on May 1, the first day of my retirement. Now I do whatever I feel like which includes nothing some days. I garden, _say_ I'm practicing the guitar and read as often as I can. I was signed up for guitar making school in the fall but for $11K for tuition and tools for a 9 month course have decided to postpone for now. I get up every day at 5:00 a.m. for coffee and brownies and sign in to Tinboats...

I forgot to list napping!


----------



## longshot (Jun 27, 2014)

I am an owner operator trucker so I spend the majority of my time wishing people on vacation would get out of the left lane. Other than that me and my wife do almost everything together hunting fishing camping. I also collect anything old


----------



## dieselfixer (Jun 28, 2014)

After 42 years working in Cummins and Caterpillar shops I retired 4 years ago. My main occupation now is fishing, delivering auto parts 2 days a week for the NAPA store in Newfane NY, working on the honey do list and being active in the volunteer fire dept. I still don't know how I ever had time to hold a full time job but I sure don't miss it.


----------



## huntinfool (Jun 28, 2014)

I started doing fiberglass repairs in '88. Ventured out and did some other things then back in '04 to '11. Economy got my business and I started working with a friend from church. We now do truck accessories, trailer repair, welding and generally put on, fix or fabricate whatever our customers want. 

I've been a Bowhunter for 30+ years, its my #1 passion. I fish, camp, and all sorts of other outdoor activities. 
Most recently, I'm a grandpa and soon a 2x one, so pretty soon pink camo and barbie fishing rods are going to rule my life! Can't wait!


----------



## DrNip (Jun 28, 2014)

Mon to Fri - Operation Supervisor over 3 prisons, Sat - repair/service sewing machines and Sun - mow lawns. In my free time I love hanging with the family and fishing. I used to get into competitive overclocking of computers as well as building and repairing them but got burnt out on it. Hopefully I can free up some time later this year to get some fishing done in my boat I built!


----------



## gillhunter (Jun 28, 2014)

Retired last fall after 37 years in plastics manufacturing, in engineering, and the last 20 years as a plant manager. Now working part time for a marine dealer in the parts department. I get to spend my days finding parts for every brand of outboard and inboard engine known to man :LOL2:. 
When I'm not messing with our boat or fishing I enjoy woodworking and cooking.


----------



## ggoldy (Jun 28, 2014)

Two years retired from commercial plumbing, and sport rocketry.....arthitic knees, ruptured disk, arm tremors, and so close to social security that I just threw in the towel. I fished(inland) alot in my younger days so I donated the low power rocket stuff to a local high school and sold the high power to pick up a jon boat and trailer, but before I bought the motor, my wife took ill, and we had to help our son out of a financial hole. Wife is getting better and I'll get back to the motor sooner or later. 
And rowing doesn't hurt. That surprized me. It's good exersize!


----------



## satx78247 (Jun 28, 2014)

Retired Army.

These days, I "mess about with boats", collect old Mercedes diesels, do volunteer work for our local German-American club & "Daddy dos" for my adult daughter.
(As I've repeated elsewhere, "A son is yours till he meets his wife but a daughter is yours for the rest of your life." and "The older that you daughter gets the more complicated & expensive that solving her problem is. - It isn't about kissing skinned knees or hauling screaming cheerleaders anymore.")

yours, satx


----------



## W5CI (Jun 28, 2014)

Retired Truck Driver, Dont do anything Now.


----------



## Y_J (Jun 28, 2014)

After the army the first 15 yrs was driving semi's. Went back to school for computerized accounting and next thing I know the college hired me to teach the same classes. 8 yrs there then 7 yrs at another college teaching A+ certification. Then a few more yrs working for the County as a computer lab instructor until my Dr made me quit working nearly 9 yrs ago. Now it's all about my photography, wrote 3 books of poetry, working in/on my flower gardens, and fishing and working on my 2 old beat up boats. I can't backpack any more so the plan is to start doing boat packing.  Camping where ever my boat can take me.


----------



## brianc58 (Jun 28, 2014)

Been a butcher for about 10 yrs now Enjoy spending time with my wife of 22yrs and my 2yr grandson riding motorcycles and been training in a Korean martial art called
Soo bahk do for the last 4yrs. Pittsburgh Steelers fan for life


----------



## Tanzini (Jun 28, 2014)

I work for a small company building one design sailboats. Before I really got into boating and bassfishing I'd backpack, hunting for old hi-fi gear, fly fish, and the occasional video game. I'm kind of a visual person so I thought I would share some photos.


----------



## Joe_M (Jun 29, 2014)

Eat, sleep,fish ( retired 5 years)


----------



## PATRIOT (Jun 29, 2014)

With Obama in the White House . . . I don't have to do ANYTHING for a living.
Life is good!


----------



## zseverns (Jun 29, 2014)

I have worked for Caterpillar for the last 3 1/2 years started as a painter now I am a quality inspector. We build motor graders at my plant.


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 29, 2014)

Retired 6 years ago as a police commander, 30 + years on the job - ran Patrol, Investigations and tactical unit. Wife became disabled same year I retired. Sold our boat a year later cause she couldn't get in it anymore - I can't leave her alone any more to go alone, so we sold it - haven't fished since  

Was in attendance (and helped organize) the first TinBoats outing at Dale Hollow Lake, Tennessee in 2005 (I think - maybe 2006?)

I try to golf once a week in the summer, still do some wood working when I have a caregiver to stay with my wife - good friend owns a cabinet shop I can use anytime  Book cases, entertainment centers, tables, etc. - all oak creations, stained and lacquered. Turned 65 in March, hoping to stay healthy enough to care for my wife and still enjoy life as best as we can? Just playing the cards we were dealt.......


----------



## PsychoXP18CC (Jul 1, 2014)

I design and oversee the installation of HVAC systems for critical environment rooms (clean rooms). Been in the HVAC industry over 20yrs.

Used to race slot cars very seriously, and loved the good ol days of street racing and cruising. Now I hunt, fish, and tinker with my old hotrod pick-up, tractor, boat, or any other multitude of things around here that can easily become a project.


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm an R.O.T. (Registerd Orthopaedic Technologist). I do casting and bracing in a large Orthopaedic office. In my free time I do alot of waterfowl hunting in the fall/winter and have gotten pretty big into acoustic guitar the last few years. I also homebrew and brew a LOT of beer. Usually about 10-15 gallons a month. Also enjoy camping with my wife.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jul 2, 2014)

I'm an industrial mechanic, basically a do all keeping the machine running. I fix big printing presses, been doing that for the last ten years in a 1.2M square foot plant off I-81.

I'm the left handed kid who played with Lego's and took his Tonka trucks apart. Spent a lot of time with the Radio Shack do-it-yourself wiring kits, Ended up in the Navy as an Electronics Tech. Conveyed those troubleshooting skills into mechanical troubleshooting, specialize in logical troubleshooting and failure analysis (which I love to do). No formal education other than high school and the Navy stuff but I can still dismay or embarrass the educated when they are wrong.

I'm a tinker at heart so I'm always into something, either tractors, trucks / cars, boats or tools. I have a CNC mill in my garage, as well as a older Logan metal lathe and a couple of welders. I'm also a scrounger and spend a lot of time making cool things out of the stuff I find. My jet boat is a prime example. I also am about 90% done my '71 F-350 with a Cummins conversion, everything either scrounged or fabricated by me. I'm the guy the neighbor hood kids and adults come to when 'whatever' breaks.

I abhor catalog people, you know, those guys who throw money at catalog and buys a bunch of crap and call it a hot rod. I love this site because pretty much everyone does something a little different to their boats and each build shows the soul of it's creator.


----------



## El_Guapo (Jul 2, 2014)

Crusher mechanic/millwright/welder/mine lackey in general. 

Mostly I fish, hunt and tinker with whatever. Current projects besides the SS Rustoleum are a 1981 CJ7 and Grandpa's 84 Blazer.


----------



## onthewater102 (Jul 2, 2014)

By day I'm a CPA, by night...dad to 2 young kids (2yrs & 3months). I'm cursed to never want to have anyone do anything that I can do myself which makes me a flunkey to whatever hunnie-do project my wife can come up with to keep me off the water and away from a fishing pole. I border on being an obsessed hobby nut - when I get into something I learn it backwards, forwards, inside & out...I do all my own gunsmithing (still looking for an excuse I can sell my wife on to let me get a lathe), I designed & built "high-powered" rockets (passed tense...apparently you can't fly an object over a pound powered by more than 4.4oz of propellant without special clearance) and I'll probably always be a recovering gear-head, though I still have one last car to put back together that's taking up my garage putting my boat out in the cold. Before kids I would go backpacking/ camping, canoeing, biking, fishing, fishing and fishing - once they're old enough I'll get back into all those things, never really gave up the fishing.


----------



## WVfishnfool (Jul 3, 2014)

I just retired on April 10, 2014 from a company I worked for a total of 37 years. I drove tractor-trailers for 32 of those 37. I have to say I don't miss it a bit. I love to fish and plan to get back into fishing tourneys soon, used to hunt (with rifle and bow) deer, turkey, and sometimes squirrel but not as wild about doing that as I once was, have reloading equipment that I need to get set up so I can shoot for recreation like I used to, plus load my hunting ammo, also love to sing(church choir and solo work sometimes).


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 3, 2014)

Full time Maintenance Manager for a local Housing Authority. I'm personally responsible for the maintenance and upkeep of 185 apartments, and I do it all....HVAC, plumbing, electrical, all aspects of carpentry, drywall, lawn care, appliance repair, roofing...you name it.
I am also Bi-vocational Pastor of a Baptist church, husband of the same wife for 34 years, father of 2, PawPaw to one.

In my spare time (what there is of it) I fly fish and bow hunt. I have built and rebuilt several bamboo fly rods, and I love to hike up into the hills and fish for wild trout.


----------



## Bigwrench (Jul 3, 2014)

GM Gold Level Master Auto Technician , 28 years of Wrenching starting out on M198 155mm Howitzers in the Army . I work for a Chevy GMC Dealership doing a little bit of everything but mostly diagnostics , engine rebuilds and repair and chassis/Alignment issues.. In my spare time I play clawhammer style banjo and guitar., fishing time is mostly on Southwest Virginia/East Tennessee area lakes. Have a camper year round on South Holston on the VA/TN border and am there most every weekend throughout the year. Tammy and I have 4 head of Youngins 23,18,18 & 9 and most recently 1 Grandaughter !!


----------



## bcbouy (Jul 4, 2014)

worked 2 jobs as maintenance in the care home industry for several years 16 hour days 6 days a week and 8 hours on sundays.got divorced ,and for the last 16 years working as an equipment operator for metro vancouver.now i have time to fish,golf,camp,travel,and soon shooting and probably some hunting.


----------



## bobberboy (Jul 5, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=358118#p358118 said:


> onthewater102 » 02 Jul 2014, 21:01[/url]"]By day I'm a CPA, by night...dad to 2 young kids (2yrs & 3months). I'm cursed to never want to have anyone do anything that I can do myself which makes me a flunkey to whatever hunnie-do project my wife can come up with to keep me off the water and away from a fishing pole. I border on being an obsessed hobby nut - when I get into something I learn it backwards, forwards, inside & out...I do all my own gunsmithing (still looking for an excuse I can sell my wife on to let me get a lathe), I designed & built "high-powered" rockets (passed tense...apparently you can't fly an object over a pound powered by more than 4.4oz of propellant without special clearance) and I'll probably always be a recovering gear-head, though I still have one last car to put back together that's taking up my garage putting my boat out in the cold. Before kids I would go backpacking/ camping, canoeing, biking, fishing, fishing and fishing.



Every woman should know that a metal lathe can be used to make various kitchen utensils, turn gas jets for furnace or stove in an emergency and make a variety of lovely custom-made one-of-a-kind jewelry that none of her friends will have. It could also provide extra income or act as a backup skill should the feds ever eliminate the income tax and thereby end the need for many CPAs. You could possibly make your own repair parts eliminating those costly trips to the hardware or parts store. You could become a defense contractor supplying little but expensive parts to the military. I think the reasons to buy a lathe are pretty obvious and many. When presented in a nicely done PowerPoint with a lot of charts (and the Byrds _Turn, Turn, Turn_ playing in the background) I think you'll find your wife powerless to object. Good luck.


----------



## BassAddict (Jul 5, 2014)

I live to annoy Ahab!!! 

When not occupied by that I am a professional drifter, scoundrel and petty outlaw.


----------



## El_Guapo (Jul 12, 2014)

> Every woman should know that a metal lathe can be used to make various kitchen utensils, turn gas jets for furnace or stove in an emergency and make a variety of lovely custom-made one-of-a-kind jewelry that none of her friends will have.



I cut a couple of drawer pulls for my wife, now she wants enough projects done to keep me busy until I reach the age of 2,375.


----------



## infernoxd45 (Jul 13, 2014)

This is what I can usually be found doing on any given day.. I'm a contractor for Comcast. When I'm not climbing, my 3 kids keep my busy with incessant requests for me to "Finish the boat and take us fishing!" Lol


----------



## Keystone (Jul 13, 2014)

US Army Military Police, Military Working Dog Handler (1979-1990). Had to leave due to medical reasons (see picture below)






I was able to work another 15 years for the Federal Bureau of Prisons. Had to retire on permanent Disability in 2005 at the ripe young age of 44. Since then I do what ever my body allows me to do. Fishing is one of those things.


----------



## CountryRN (Jul 17, 2014)

I don't post often but it has been interesting reading what a lot of you folks do to expense your boating addictions. I am a member of a few forums and find the wide diversity of members interesting.
Personally I would love to spend time with the family, hunt, fish and lead others into a life time love of the outdoors as a full time job. Since I am not independently wealthy I finance my past time as a Registered Nurse in an ICU and Emergency Department.


----------



## Attwanl (Jul 18, 2014)

I install gun ranges... Not the building, the armor baffles, bullet traps, stalls... Everything that gets shot at. It keeps me traveling a lot, sometimes 3-4 weeks at a time. Spend a lot of time in hotels, and eat in restaurants a lot. 
Got a place in NC I run to when not working, and fish when I can. I love to go cruising around in my little boat with the cell phone turned off. Or just sit a listen to the river( not big enough for a boat) from the porch.


----------



## joseph101088 (Jul 18, 2014)

I am currently serving in the us air force. In my free time i take one or two of my four boys out fishing. I spend alot of time in the outdoors passing on my passion for the wilderness to my next generation. This fall will bring a new adventure to my world. This is the year my oldest boy (7 yrs) gets to go hunting for the first time with dad. Currently "vacationing" for 7 months in the middle east.


----------



## BobbyR (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm medically retired from the Army. Big Pittsburgh Pirate baseball fan. Spend my time training one of my dogs to be my service dog, cycling (bicycle) and learning guitar. Got most of my injanuity from my dad and experience in the army. I used to be into kayak fishing. But my back couldn't take it anymore.


----------



## fakirone (Jul 21, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=357338#p357338 said:


> tonynoriega » 27 Jun 2014, 10:42[/url]"]OR...for some of you old timers... BESIDES BOATING ... what do you do with your time?
> 
> I see wide range of knowledge here and thought it might be interesting to see what you all do with your time.
> 
> ...


I also do BJJ, I am a brown belt under Master Ricardo Murgel. I own and operate a mixed martial arts, Brazilain Jiu Jitsu and kickboxing school in Atlanta called KnuckleUp. My other passion is fishing, fly fishing specifically, I fish as much as possible. I usually only wade, but I am trying to change that. That's what the jon is for.


----------



## santeerangerman (Jul 22, 2014)

Product engineering for Cummins turbos. Been in manufacturing for 37 years. Retirement is heavy on my mind now.
Still enjoy the work, and love mentoring to the junior engineers, but the body feels the wear and tear of running mills, lathes, etc more and more each passing year.
Hunting and fishing has been a lifelong passion. I'll do both till my last breath. Living in the lowcountry of South Carolina, gives me plenty of opportunity to do both. 
I also have 2 of the best grandkids a man could ever have. Love it when I can get them in the outdoors.


----------



## PatinIdaho (Jul 23, 2014)

Lets see. 
The most notable job's have been Truck driving for 15ish years. Only ever hauled 105.500lbs nothing lighter. Never scratched a truck or a ticket either!
Well driller for a few years. Was fun but just wandered away from that for some reason.
Last 10 years been a A&P for a Aircraft manufacturer https://questaircraft.com/ I build everything from the crew doors forward + the landing gear and a small amount of avionics (Garmin G1000) and engine rigging P&W PT6A. Im pretty good with Aluminum sheet metal fab(skins) and Structural (frames, stringers and sutch) and Fiberglass forming and repair. Im thinking aluminum boats should be easy. Now them pesky 2 strokes are another matter :roll:


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jul 30, 2014)

Foreman for a Roofing Co. The company I work for has done work on the Edward Jones Dome,Scottrade Center,River City Casino,Ameristar Casino,among other notable St. Louis area businesses.


----------



## shu2kill (Aug 3, 2014)

currently working for an Italian company building pipelines, right now we are building a 530 km, 30" duct. im in the QA/QC department as a Coating Inspector. its fun and keeps me out of the office most of the times.


----------



## xxxKYDxxx (Aug 3, 2014)

Well I work 6am-230pm Mon-Fri for Briggs and Stratton at Ferris Industries building commercial Zero Turn lawnmowers. We build several companies products. SnapperPRO, Snapper, Massey Ferguson, Simplicity, and Ferris. 





In my free time I work on Motorcycles, ATV's, Snowmobiles, etc in a shop I built inside my fathers garage. This is my 2006 GSXR 600 stunt bike i was building.



But I have ton of hobbies. Archery, Skateboarding, building Rifles, Hunting...im an outdoors kind of guy. I hate being inside.


----------



## davids.reef (Aug 4, 2014)

I'm store manager of Seafari a saltwater aquarium shop in Rogers arkansas.


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 4, 2014)

I've been an AWS certified welder for almost 2 decades. Everything from structural welding, to restaurant equipment, to boats and boat trailers, and everything in between. 

In the wintertime, I also do some commercial shellfishing, as an oyster harvester (been on TV twice for that, first time was on the History Channel, the second one has yet to appear on HGTV, we filmed it a few months ago) My knowledge of the water and marine resource laws, and in particular my efforts over the years to bring violators to justice, has actually earned me a few job offers both from DNR, as well as the Dept of Health and Environmental Control's Shellfish Division. The most recent offer being this past January...which I was strongly considering until my life-altering event in February (encephalitis)

Of course, I seem to be a jack of all trades, as I end up doing a lot of odd jobs from electrical to plumbing, to landscaping, as well.

And then there's a few things I have certifications for that I never use, like my PADI rescue diver/medic first aid, or my NRA handgun instructor certifications. But then, that kinda goes along with my hobbies, as I am an expert marksman, both with handguns, and rifles. Back when ammo was cheaper and components readily available, I did a lot of PPC, IPSC, IDPA, and even Cowboy Action shooting, as well as skeet shooting, and even high-power rifle matches.


----------



## Blue Dawg (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm the trucking manager and Safety director for a 7 store John Deere distributor. In my spare time I'm a full time hubby and Grandfather. 4th grandbaby born today. Welcome Madison Leigh! I also am Deputy Fire Chief at the local fire department. And when do I fish????????

Dog :fishing:


----------



## Dark3 (Sep 2, 2014)

SSG in the Army currently geared toward being a 20 year career if my back can hold up the Artillery world for awhile. I fish about 4-6 times a month from my tinny in Northern SM waters. Getting ready to pcs from fort drum to fort benning. Looking forward to Eufala!


----------



## cphill (Sep 2, 2014)

I am a welder I do mostly aluminum work building filter separaters for the military and airline industry. Hobbies muzzleloader ,Turkey hunt and fishing


----------



## ggoldy (Sep 2, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=365214#p365214 said:


> Dark3 » 02 Sep 2014, 15:20[/url]"]SSG in the Army currently geared toward being a 20 year career if my back can hold up the Artillery world for awhile. I fish about 4-6 times a month from my tinny in Northern SM waters. Getting ready to pcs from fort drum to fort benning. Looking forward to Eufala!



Know how Eufala got it's name? The cop looks in your drivers window and says "Eufala me to the courthouse, boy!".....{{{BBBRRR}}}

True story!
LMAO


----------



## great white (Sep 3, 2014)

Search and rescue.

Although, after 24+ years retirement is coming very soon.

About 6 more years and I'm done.

Figure I'll retire and open a small engine shop in the back yard or something. Work in the summers, close up and head south in the winters.


----------



## MikeG81 (Oct 1, 2014)

Started back in July as a appraiser for a local collision centre after being unemployed for 10 months.

Entering my 15th year as a member of the Army Reserve; I'm a Sergeant in the Artillery. Did a tour to Afghanistan in 2006-2007. Spend weekends doing Gunnery. This year will be a test to see if I'll be continuing with it, as I've pretty much achieved my career goals and it's harder to get time off for training.

For fun I love to fish, I like it even better when I catch them. In the winter I play rec hockey. I'm also a volunteer fire fighter, 2nd year doing that. I enjoy cooking, part of the Italian in me. I find old outboards and old front mount fire trucks interesting. I really do need to get my motorcycle back on the road. Guinness is my favorite beer.


----------



## bigcity (Nov 6, 2014)

Hi, my name's Jeff, and I have a tin boat addiction. My wife says that she doesn't need a job, she can just be the receptionist for the boat dealership that I've started. :mrgreen: 

I'm 20yrs a millwright. I hunt anything with feathers, and race harescrambles with my sons.


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Nov 11, 2014)

I just recently started as a Conductor for the Union Pacific Railroad. So that keeps me traveling and away from home quite a bit. Usually 3-4 days a week in a hotel room.

Free time is spend fishing, hunting, and golfing...oh yeah and spending some time with the wife.


----------



## Scott1298 (Nov 12, 2014)

Gang, I just stumbled across this post and enjoyed learning about you.

I am a Financial Planner; that means I spend a lot of my time helping people figure out what is really important to them! I will retire in 13 years and 10 months.... health permitting. Until then I will support my wife and two daughters, and I plan to expose them to as many things as possible including my love of people, sports, and travel. When I'm not looking after the household, I'm camping with my family, biking, playing hockey, boating, fishing, golfing, hiking, and I will be hunting again by next fall. 

Some of it is alone until my kids get old enough, but I hope to pass on my passion to anyone that will listen!

Cheers,

Scott1298


----------



## fender66 (Nov 12, 2014)

Love reading through these threads....

I'm a professional photographer. Been behind the camera for 30+ years. Been with Hunter Engineering Co for the past 17+ years. When I'm not behind the camera (at work), I'm at my computer in Photoshop. Been called an expert at it. Although I will never claim to be an expert an anything...I do know my way around it pretty well.

When I get home, I'm husband of 21+ years and dad to two beautiful daughters ages 17+ and 16+. (They are 11 months apart in age)

I'm also a musician. I play music at two different churches weekly. I play guitar, piano, bass, primarily and mess around with a few other things. I also sing.

For fun....I fish! If I can find a bass tournament.....I'm in.


----------



## Boatfloater1989 (May 13, 2015)

Everyone here has moderately interesting jobs im a forklift operator for a lumber yard and a Sawyer when im not on the lift Monday thru Friday 6-230 for fun I fix things.... I'm a certified mechanic and love getting dirty whether its outboards, cars, lawn mowers, dirt bikes, and even little weed wackers and generators ... Turning wrenches makes me happy but can't do it for a living


----------



## Insanity (May 13, 2015)

Boatfloater1989 said:


> Everyone here has moderately interesting jobs im a forklift operator for a lumber yard and a Sawyer when im not on the lift Monday thru Friday 6-230 for fun I fix things.... I'm a certified mechanic and love getting dirty whether its outboards, cars, lawn mowers, dirt bikes, and even little weed wackers and generators ... Turning wrenches makes me happy but can't do it for a living



Wow That was my first job. I can run everything at a mill except the saw. I worked at a large one that had a band saw and a resaw. Ran a Cat 936 for two years. It's funny I mis pulling lumber at times. 

Anyway I'm a new construction painter now. 
And all I do in my spare time is fish! I eat sleep and breath fishing. 
If it's a rainy day I might be found in my shop welding some contraption together.


----------



## KillerJ (May 14, 2015)

I've been a police officer for 8 years, in the military (active and guard, Army first and now Air Force) for 15 years. Time off is occupied with motorcycles, playing guitar, bird hunting with my lab, fishing (fly fishing the rivers and taking the boat out for bass on the lakes). Also heavily involved with the American Legion and I'm the Mayor of my small city. Most importantly; been married to my wife for 10 years and we have 3 children.


----------



## fender66 (May 14, 2015)

KillerJ...thanks for the great post and for your service. I applaud you and all our service men/women! :USA1:


----------



## kcsphil (May 14, 2015)

I'm a semi-professional boat guy - I used to work as a fisheries oceanographer and now I manage scientists for a certain four letter federal agency (so no, not the EPA). I've been a trim carpenter and built a wooden skiff or two. I have 5 kids, a 1916 house, and a red headed wife who is very much in the "for fun" category! :LOL2: I'm also into 1950's and 60's British and early 1970's Honda motorcycles. Add in fishing and model trains - and more then the occassional bit of cooking - and its a wonder I sleep. :lol:


----------



## Tinny's Dad (May 14, 2015)

RVP for a construction equipment company. Like to spend time at my lake house, fishing, snowmobiling, travel. Husband & father and that's what really matters


----------



## Lowe 2070 CC (May 14, 2015)

GIS Forester and Certified Wildlife Biologist for a large timberland owner. Also worked for the State (NC State Extension biologist, and TVA biologist at Land Between the Lakes) in the past.


----------



## SquiggyFreud (May 14, 2015)

I have worked for a global rental company for the last 8 years. We supply temporary utilities...Generators, heaters, chillers, heat exchangers, etc. I work in the IT department managing our service technician's Motorola handheld devices for North America. You have likely seen us in action we power the Olympics, the Superbowl the PGA, NCAA basketball, movie sets, military, the list goes on. Besides fishing my wife and I like to be outdoors...camping, hiking, birding, and we have just started geocaching.


----------



## duckfish (May 14, 2015)

I always enjoy these threads on boards. Cool to see the variety of people that enjoy a common interest.

I run heavy equipment for a living. Small company with a great group of guys I wouldn't trade for anything. Most days we manage to make it lotsa fun. Before this, I worked 10 years as a civil engineer/construction manager for a couple consulting firms. Grew up farming so when they told me I had to come in to the office and wear a tie, it was time to get out and get back into the dirt.

Married 30 years this fall. 2 grown daughters I don't get to see nearly as much as I'd like, but did get to spend all day today fishing with my oldest.

Fun is family vacations, typically skiing or other outdoor activities. Fishing of course, both fresh & salt. Real passion is hunting. Anything and everything, but favorites are waterfowling (40 years of raising labs) and archery elk hunting.


----------



## derekdiruz (May 14, 2015)

I'm a personal trainer. Holding a bachelor's in Exercise Physiology and working towards an MBA in Healthcare administration, I work, study, and fish. Also, when duck season is in thats about all I do, and nothing less. But, among that stuff I enjoy brewing beer, working on cars, hunting fishing and golfing.


----------



## nowgrn4 (May 15, 2015)

20 years as pressman on large sheetfed presses (Hey ranchero50) then jumped laterally into ink,coatings and adhesive tech sales for 15 years till I retired in '08 at 55.

Interests are Motorcycles(Moto Guzzi's), Salt and fresh water fishing, Photography, Guns/shooting, Grilling and Smoking, Bluegrass, Semi high end stereo equipment and political activism.


----------



## camoje86 (May 16, 2015)

I guess I'm a odd ball unless I've missed one. I dig graves. Have Did it since I can remember. My grandfather owned a monument company and I worked their through high-school. I have picked up other skills through my years(29). I can operate almost any equipment, build, wire, plum, do some mechanical work. But the thing I enjoy most is being out getting therapy. The peaceful woods and lakes.


----------



## fender66 (May 16, 2015)

> I dig graves.



There's one I don't hear often. I bet you have a nickname too that you haven't shared. :roll: 

This is a very interesting thread. Love reading about all the diversity we have here.


----------



## camoje86 (May 16, 2015)

I went by grave digger when I talked on the cb. I can say that I'm one of the last people that will let you down.[emoji1]


----------



## Jim (May 16, 2015)

camoje86 said:


> I went by grave digger when I talked on the cb. I can say that I'm one of the last people that will let you down.[emoji1]


 :shock: 


:LOL2:


----------



## Johnny (May 17, 2015)

I have worn many hats at the same time - some jobs incorporated with or overlapping one another.
my first job was a cook at KFC during high school
Joined the Navy at 18 as a general Seaman 1c
during that 21 year career, my duties took me through so many awesome jobs.
Navy Scuba Diver, Ship's Photographer, Naval Investigative Service (NCIS now),
National Security Agency, US Customs Inspector, Military Honor Guard,
Two tours with the Navy Seabees mobile construction battalions. Builder and Equipment Operator.
Retail Store Manager (Navy Exchange) and during my military career, I was able to get my HS GED
and 4 years of college credits in the Oceanography and Marine Biology world.
retired out of Bermuda as a Division Officer in 1987.
After retirement from the military, worked at Lockheed-Martin as a custom woodworker 
in the Trident FBM program for 7 years.
A 6 year volunteer stint with the local Drug Task Force as a liaison between civilian and military authorities.
Then, operated my own custom handcrafted dimensional Sign Shop for 25 years.
and finally, worked with a local home renovation company doing carpentry, painting, etc etc.
and _FULLY_ retired 5 years ago.
whew - time to rest !! LOL


----------



## Zum (May 18, 2015)

I worked for a small local dairy for 26 years, it was bought out Nov. of last year. I was offered a job in the city but turned it down, 300 km away didn't want to up root. 
I know you said know boats but I'm currently a deck hand on a lobster boat, it has really let me know how out of shape I am.


----------

